# Another Sourdough Kettle Success



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 1, 2021)

With my sister down for a few days i took some time off with sausage and bread. She left yesterday morning so last night i started another sourdough.

My starter was ready to go. did a full rise to the lid and fell back some.







50g starter added to 350g filtered water. Mix good then add 500g unbleached red mill artisan bread flour and 14g sea salt.






Mix by hand just until the water is all mixed in.






Cover for an hour.






Did my first stretch and fold 25 times just rotating the bowl. Continue with the stretch and fold in 4 steps within 2 hours covering after each.
After the final (#4) stretch and fold cover and leave on counter to BF=Bulk Ferment







This morning after overnight BF.






Now turn it into the banneton. I still need to work on this part, put back in fridge covered while the kettle is heating.
I did sprinkle some corn meal on the top which when turned into cast will be the bottom.







Got good temp now ready for the cast iron.






More corn meal and a parchment. 20 mins with handle towards me, then flip around for another 20 mins.







40 mins and uncover. Instant read says 199* Need IT of 210-211






Flip around to brown up the bread. 






Got IT at 211* now let cool for 4 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks great Rick! I guess different recipes call for different times & temps. Judy only takes her sourdough bread to 190-200.
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 1, 2021)

That looks awesome! Thanks for sharing! Didn't know the process was that involved. 

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 1, 2021)

Cut end.






Middle


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 1, 2021)

I could make a meal of that - awesome


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 1, 2021)

Absolutely! Pass the butter!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 1, 2021)

You are on a roll.  That starter is on steroids!  That is same recipe and process for cooler weather I use.  Now that it is warming up won't be able to do the overnight.  Will go to 100 grams starter and bulk in fridge overnight.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks fantastic, Rick! Absolutely beautiful loaf of bread.... And yes, your starter looks really active.... Nice!


----------



## shoebe (Apr 2, 2021)

Great looking bread nice job


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

That's fantastic .


----------

